# Tom Cruise yelling at crew members for breaking Covid safety protocols



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)

https://www.vulture.com/2020/12/tom-cruise-yells-at-film-crew-for-breaking-covid-19-rules.html
He goes pretty hard on them.
I can´t blame him considering a infection pretty much means the end of movie production.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2020)

I am not gonna lie, I wish people would get aggressive against those not wearing a mask or improperly wearing a mask in public. He might have been hard them but at this point, I think it's necessary.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't know all the context, but from what I see in this limited video - he's right. A few dicks could cost the whole production and then everyone loses their job.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2020)

reminds me of that guy that blew up on the set when the lighting guy came on during a take


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2020)

Tom Cruise be like:- our movies is going to get shut down.

crew member: im sorry

Tom Cruise:-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 20, 2020)

his movies suck anyway. he hasn't made a decent film since MI2


----------



## tooknie (Dec 20, 2020)

Whilst I totally get the need to make his position clear, for the good of the industry, the example that he sets by shouting and screaming like that is poor.  He probably risked more lives and put everyone at greater risk by shouting, even through a mask.

What a dick.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2020)

Tom Cruise has the same mask as me! Awesome. I wish had the same face as him!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2020)

Can I start a petition for Tom to talk some sense in the current president? 




Ahem...but serious: he's pretty pissed. But not "just" at the guys breaking protocol, if you ask me. I think he hates the situation, understands the gravity of it and the risks it brings to...well...at the very least that particular movie-shooting job. But it seems he's talking of the whole industry.


----------



## mammastuffing (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow. My respect for Tom Cruise just leveled up!


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2020)

He has a lot more at stake than those members of the crew, but I think there were better ways to get his point across.. of course, it could all have been a performance in itself that was meant to leak for virtue signalling purposes, but I doubt that and think it's just a blow up due to stress.


----------



## smf (Dec 24, 2020)

Good on him. He will have made personal assurances that people would be sensible and this won't have been the first conversation he had with the staff on the matter.

What asshole recorded it and leaked it?

The people who quit must want to get paid to infect each other, good riddance I say.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 24, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> his movies suck anyway. he hasn't made a decent film since MI2



I haven't seen much since, but I really liked Vanilla Sky and Minority Report.


----------

